
Tiny Core: The Little Distro That Could - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7457
======
ja27
Until a few months ago, I used Damn Small Linux daily as a secondary work
system, on an old 128M P2 laptop. It made a great ssh (and 3270) terminal. If
I watched the memory usage, I could even browse the web, play MP3s, etc. if my
main laptop was rebooting or being worked on by IT. Not bad for system that
ran from a CD and a 32M USB drive. I also used the CD to do rescue work on my
primary laptop and other people's systems. I still keep a DSL CD in my laptop
bag.

I didn't realize Robert is a 60 year old disabled retiree.
<http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090323#feature>

------
jsares
The ISO download was down off the main page but I found a mirror at:

[http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Tiny-Core-Linux-
Down...](http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Tiny-Core-Linux-
Download-43833.html)

------
jsares
I'm impressed. I installed it to disk on a VM and with Firefox 3.5.2 installed
it was only using 75MB.

